
Russian tourist offered employee $1M to cripple Tesla with malware - rediguanayum
https://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2020/08/russian-tourist-offered-employee-1-million-to-cripple-tesla-with-malware/
======
de6u99er
Here's another article: [https://www.ibtimes.sg/elon-musk-reveals-arrested-
russian-ha...](https://www.ibtimes.sg/elon-musk-reveals-arrested-russian-
hacker-targeted-teslas-nevada-gigafactory-malware-attack-50774)

I wonder how often does something like this happen, and what companies can do
to mitigate this and protect their IP.

